# Adf's



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I have two African Dwarf frogs in a critter keeper. I have two questions.

1. can I use fish water conditioner to make tap water safe for the frogs?

2. If I get the largest critter keeper available, could I buy two more ADF'S to join them?

Thanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Well you need a heater, filter, and a big enough yptank I think them in the critter keeper is overstocked I think you will need a five gallon.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Hershy, yes you can (and need to) use water conditioner for the frogs. I suggest you check out this thread about ADFs, it's full of frog fans and has all the info you need to take care of the froggies.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have the proper supplies.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Olympia.

I don't have a heater/filter yet, but ill get one. I don't believe my tank is a 5 gal either.. it's like the medium/small keeper.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Medium kk is 2gallons. NOT counting space taken away by gravel and decorations. I would use 5gallons per pair. So if you want 4 frogs, use 10 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree eiacaly with getting more supplies. Remember ADF because of there slow swimming they are easily out competed. I would reccomend decorations.


----------

